# Sticky  WARNING for members offering birds for adoption



## Lin Hansen

*WARNING FOR MEMBERS OFFERING BIRDS FOR ADOPTION* 


We need to make our members offering birds for adoption aware of the fact that you may be contacted, either through the forum or privately by email, by people who may want your birds for dog training or other cruel or inhumane purposes.

Please try to keep this warning in mind when and if you are contacted by people looking to adopt, especially those looking for many free birds. Please ask questions of the people looking to adopt, to try to make certain that your birds will be going to a loving and caring home.

Those offering birds for adoption may want to check out this previous thread which discusses the adoption practices of our member Yong...she is very careful to check out the people who are looking to adopt her birds

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9355


Thank you,

Linda


----------



## melissasue1968

From my time in vet med I learned to warn people also to be cautios about reptile owners-those with medium to large snakes and larger lizards like different types of monitors, caymans, and also people who fight dogs (which is illegal-but still fairly common in Florida where I was) they use small animals to get their dogs to like the taste of blood, they put the prey into a burlap bag and shake it to get the dog interested... you can guess the rest, or else just throw the poor animal around to get the dog to chase it. After training they go to the secret dog pits and make the dogs fight, often to the death. Sorry to be so graphic, but people should be educated to know the attrocities that go on so they can recognize the problem and help stop it. Those people search the classified pet adds for free kittens, puppies, rabbits, birds- almost any animal that is small and helpless and free. I always told clients not to offer their pets' babies free. Always at least ask for money to cover any vet fees they have allready paid or a $20 minimum. These people don't like to pay if they don't have too. And anyone who can't afford $20, probably won't be able to afford to buy food and provide adequate care for any animal anyway.
Sometimes people will put in their adds-no reptile owners.
Of course most people when looking for prey animals won't divulge their true motives. So go with your gut instinct. There is nothing wrong with asking to see where the birds will be living.
Sorry, I don't mean to be preachy, I just figure some people may not realize the awful things that sometimes go on in this world.
Melissa


----------

